#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Free Spells >  >  >  Spell for finding lost things?

## ShadowCrest

I've lost something very important and was wondering if there is a spell that could help. I figure I can learn a bit about spells in the process.

----------


## Astral Eye

try dowsing, you could do it the traditional way with a Y shaped stick or the more modern way with two sticks that bend at right angles, or even use a pendulum

hope this helped

----------


## ShadowCrest

I never even thought of dousing... I have a set of metal ones, do you think that would work too?

----------


## Astral Eye

Yup. You may have to try a couple of times but you'll find it.

Oh and by the way, you could create a servitor to find it.

----------


## Giraffe

There are a couple of things that I do when I have lost things around the house, it may sound daft but it works.

I command the lost items to show themselves, and then I find the item within five minuits. I think it works on a sub-concious level where you are sub-conciously driven to the last place you put the item.

Another thing I try is looking for something completely different and then the item turns up. This is making full utility of Murphey's Law. That law definately exists.

That's just for house/office stuff though.

----------


## Morrigan

Hold a taper in your hands and charge it with its mission. Place it on a flat surface. Determine the cardinal points. Burn the candle. The drippest side of the candle, the one with the waxen waterfall, indicates where your search should begin, although not necessarily where the artical will be found. If a direction can not be determined, this indicates the direction is as yet unclear.

----------


## Broomhilda

First thing process of elimination look if it was something that might have been misplaced by you or someone in the home.
Or if any friends was over who might have took it. Retrace your steppes meditate and ask for it. 
Also concider when you do get it back,hexing things your worried about loosing.
Everything in my home has a return to me hex on it.

----------


## chickenrice

Just a suggestion, I know of a spell that comes from brazil, its to find lost things. I tried and it worked for me. You get a scarf and make a knot in it, while you are making the knot you imagine you're making a knot on the tail of a monkey. Then you say out loud: 

I will not untie your tail until i find my (lost thing)

Btw, this rhymes in brazilian. But i guess it also works in english  :Smile:

----------


## antoniocalado

yes it rhymes but its not brazilian....its portuguese.

----------


## Seyk

I use a different method to find lost objects,tho for that one u really need to know the area where u lost it. I stretch both of my hands as far as they can reach and keep my fingers spread.Then u use my energy to kinda "smell" or find the energy of the lost object.When it does, the finger in which direction the objection is,kinda burns and tingles from energy and I move there.When I get really close,the burn and tingle gets stronger.I have found countless of things I lost this way, hope it can help you also.

----------

